# [Resolved] Missing file



## Rafty (Mar 4, 1999)

When I connect my Intel Camera YC76, a message appears requesting I insert the W98 2nd Ed CDROM for an update for new hardware. I insert the CDROM and a message appears "ksclock.ax" cannot be found. Where can I get a copy of this file?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is it ksclock.ax or ksclockf.ax ?

It should be on the Win98Se CD (Driver11.cab File)

When prompted for disk, did you enter *d:\win98* (if 'd' is the letter of your cd-rom drive with the Windows cd in it) ?

It can also be downloaded from this site:

http://www.xirlink.com/earthlink/troubleinstall.htm


----------



## Rafty (Mar 4, 1999)

I tried downloading all the 'ks" files from the site you gave me
and put them in the Windows/System Folder, but its still asking for
the W98 2nd Ed CDROM. I entered in the "Copy files from:" block
'G:\Driver11.cab' and pressed OK, but still get "File not found".
What am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## Rafty (Mar 4, 1999)

When I plug in the Intel camera, I get a New Hardware Found message.
Then, a window to insert the w98 2nd ed CDROM. I insert the disk &
press 'OK', but I get a "file not found" message for the first missing file
'ksclockf.ax". In the tab 'copy files from:' I selected G:/ and also
Griver11.cab, but still get the "file not found" message. I also down-
loaded all the 'ks' files to the System folder, but the I still get the
'Insert the w98 CDROM' window. Need help! Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Rafty, sorry I missed your first reply, you should have come back sooner and bumped it back up.

I don't really know what's going on there, but when you are prompted for a CD and a location to restore from, try entering

X:\Win98

where 'X' is the letter of your CD-Rom drive. Hopefully it will find what it is looking for by searching on its own

(if 'G' is your CD-Rom letter, then enter that)


----------



## Rafty (Mar 4, 1999)

Thanks Rollin' Ron, the Copy files from: G:Win98 worked.

Rafty


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Terrific; I would have been perplexed if the simple answer had failed


----------

